# Teichbau 2012



## wteich (28. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Teichfans!


Im Frühjahr 2012 haben wir beschlossen, unserem Garten endlich einen Teich zu spendieren. Da ich bisher keinerlei Erfahrung damit hatte, begann das Unterfangen mit einer gründlichen Recherche im Internet, bei der ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Ich hatte eigentlich nie vor hier zu schreiben und den Account mit diesem kreativen Namen nur erstellt, um die Fotos anklicken zu können.

Da ich hier allerdings soviel Hilfe und Informationen gefunden habe, möchte ich nun der Community auch etwas zurückgeben und da ich weiß wie hier alle von Teichfotos nicht genug bekommen können, habe ich auch davon reichlich mitgebracht. Vorher aber noch eine kurze Vorstellung von mir und meinem Projekt. Ich heiße Hannes und wohne in Niederösterreich. Der Teich war von Anfang an als Naturteich geplant, keine Technik, keine Fische. Das Budget sah außerdem vor, dass das Loch ohne Bagger ausgegraben wird, was zusammen mit dem zur Verfügung stehende Platz im Garten auch die Größe von etwa 17 Quadratmetern bzw. 7.000 Litern vorgab. Als Standort wurde der Bereich neben dem Gartenhaus und Griller auserkoren:



 




Begonnen hat alles mit einem kleinen Fundament für einen Holzsteg, der es ermöglichen sollte direkt am Wasser zu sitzen und zu liegen.



 




Und dann ging es schon los mit dem Graben. Direkt neben dem Steg sollte sich mit 1,20 Metern die tiefste Stelle befinden und die Seitenwand fast senkrecht abfallen. Damit wollte ich die typsiche "in der Mitte ist es am tiefsten und rundherum wird es seichter"-Teichform vermeiden und etwas Wasservolumen gewinnen.



 

 




Gegraben wurde wie gesagt nur mit Spaten und Schaufel und hauptsächlich von mir alleine. Allerdings hatte ich fast durchgehend Gesellschaft von dieser jungen Dame:



 

 




Erschwert wurde das Ganze von hunderten Wurzeln, die das gesamte Erdreich durchwachsen haben. Die Erde selbst war lehmhaltig und steinhart, was das Graben ebenfalls nicht einfacher machte. Dafür musste ich mir allerdings keine Sorgen machen, dass die Steilwand einstürzen könnte. Die stand da wie gemauert.



 




Das Loch wurde tiefer und größer und nahm langsam auch eine gewisse Form an. Mit der Zeit wurde es immer schwieriger die gefüllte Schubkarre aus dem Loch zu bringen.



 

 




Blick von außerhalb: Der Apfelbaum soll dem Teich Schatten spenden. Ein Laubnetz war aber wegen ihm und dem __ Feldahorn auf der anderen Seite gedanklich bereits bestellt.






Einige weitere Tage vergingen und dann war es soweit: Der Teich war fertig! Mehr oder weniger. Eher weniger. Egal. Die Erde ließ sich jedenfalls schön modelieren und entsprechende Zonen ausgestalten. Die Kanten der jeweiligen Zonen fallen schräg ab, damit das Substrat später nicht nach unten rutscht. (Hier gelernt!) Im Anschluss kam auch schon das Vlies drüber.


----------



## wteich (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

Die Pflanzen standen ebenfalls schon bereit:



 

 


Das Folienverlegen war eine eher hitzige Angelegenheit. Sowohl was die Außentemperatur betrifft als auch der Zustand der Gemüter, nachdem es nicht gleich so geklappt hat, wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben. Auf's Bilder machen habe ich dann vergessen, weshalb die nächsten Fotos bereits den Teich unmittelbar nach der Befüllung und Bepflanzung am Nachmittag des selben Tages zeigen:




 

 

 




Zwei Tage später freute ich mich über meinen ersten Teichbesucher:



 

Nein, nicht sie. Den hier:






Und dann... ging die Welt unter:



 

 




Doch es kamen auch wieder schönere Tage. So schön, dass es sich die Katze im Schatten gemütlich machte. Ein Stück übrig gebliebenes Vlies steigerte den Komfort noch zusätzlich. Die Seerose hingegen erinnert noch an das Unwetter:



 

 


Und dann ging es weiter mit der Arbeit. Der Steg wurde montiert. Eine Uferseite wurde gestaltet und mit Ufermatte ausgelegt. Außerdem wurde mit dem Steinhaufen begonnen, der hoffentlich mal Tieren Unterschlupf bieten soll. Und falls ihr euch fragt, was das mit Noppenfolie eingewickelte Regenfass dort soll.. Nunja, irgendwie hatte ich - während ich gerade den Teich baute - das plötzliche Verlangen einen weiteren Teich zu bauen. (Auch daran ist dieses Forum nicht ganz unschuldig, wenn ich anmerken darf.) Nächstes Jahr soll daraus ein kleiner Miniteich werden.



 

 

 

 




Weitere Teichbewohner siedelten sich zur Freude aller an:


----------



## wteich (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

In den Tagen darauf wurde auch das gegenüberliegende Ufer inklusive einem kleinen Ufergraben gestaltet und der Kalksteinhaufen fertig gestellt. Die Wassertemperatur stieg auch an den heißesten Tagen bei der Messstelle in ca. 60 cm Tiefe (Seerose) nicht über 22 Grad.



 

 

 

 

 

 


Gähhhhhhn:



 




So, im großen und ganzen ist der Teich nun tatsächlich fertig. Fürs erste.



 




Etwa zwei Wochen später:



 




Insgesamt waren es zwei kleine und ein größerer __ Teichfrosch, die mich die nächsten Wochen begeisterten. Als der Herbst kam, sind sie verschwunden. Das Laub wurde wie geplant größtenteils mit dem Laubnetz abgefangen, kurz nachdem wir es wieder abmontiert haben, wurde es bereits das erste Mal richtig kalt und eine kleine Eisschicht bildete sich.



 





So, ich hoffe das ist nicht zu lang geworden und euch hat mein Bericht gefallen. Retrospektiv würde ich natürlich einiges anders machen, aber ich denke für das erste Mal ist es uns ganz gut gelungen. Auch müssen wir uns nicht mit Fehlplanungen (z.B. fehlende Kapillarsperre) rumschlagen, unter anderem auch Dank den Nutzern hier in diesem Forum. Im Frühjahr 2013 werden wir dann noch ein paar weitere Pflanzen einsetzen (__ Pfeilkraut und Tannenwedel sind uns eingegangen und mal schauen was die angeschlagene Seerose macht) und dann darauf warten, dass wir Besuche von weiteren Fröschen und hoffentlich auch Molchen bekommen.


----------



## Flusi (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

hallo Hannes,
habe mit großem Interesse Deine informativen (und drolligen) Berichte gelesen und Fotos geguckt. 
Da sind einige für unser Projekt (Start Frühjahr 2013) recht wertvolle Infos enthalten.
Ganz Klasse, war richtig toll anzusehen

liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

Hi Hannes,

Herzlich Willkommen und erst mal ein dickes Chapeau!!!!

Einen tollen Teich hast Du da hin gestellt! Hast Du Fische eingeplant? Gibt es eine Pumpe und einen Filter?

Das mit dem zweiten Teich kann ich gut verstehen.... Hatte dieses Jahr auch Premiere als Teichbesitzer und inzwischen ist der zweite schon abgesteckt und wartet auf den Frühling!

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## wteich (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

Danke erstmal für das Lob. 

Nein, Fische sind keine geplant und somit braucht es auch keine Technik. Es soll sich nur ansiedeln was von alleine kommt, entsprechend hoffe ich auf weitere Amphibien (insbesondere __ Molche), __ Libellen (einige Larven überwintern bereits unter dem Eis im Teich) und was sonst noch ein nasses Plätzchen sucht. __ Schnecken (Spitzschlamm, Blasen und Sumpfdeckel) bekam ich bereits mit den Pflanzen mitgeliefert.


----------



## wteich (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau 2012*

Hier zwei Videos die seither entstanden sind.

Einmal vom Winter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzU-OQ9jemY
Und eines von heute: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6FiygaSzyY


Wenn der Teich nicht mehr ganz so kahl aussieht, werde ich auch noch ein paar neue Fotos reinstellen. Außerdem plane ich in den nächsten Wochen auch meinen Miniteich fertigzustellen und eine Schwimminsel zu bauen.


Gruß,
Hannes


----------

